# Vet vs Breeder



## TheGreatGeekyMe (May 30, 2013)

Today has been a stressful day. A little info..... 

I have been wanting a GSD forever. I have been trying and trying to convience my wife to let me have one for about 3 years now. The deal was as soon as we got our house built since we had more space I could get one. I spent hours and hours / days and days searching for the right puppy for me, and finally found a "breeder" that had 1 left. A cute little boy. The coloring was right, I saw the mother and father and felt very confident. 

That was 2 days ago....

Since the day I got the pup it has had runny poo. Today it started with blood in it. Of course I rushed out to the vet, the vet ran tests and came back that my pup not only has hook worm, but also some big long "C" word parasite in his intestine which both are apparently from very unclean conditions from the breeder. Ok no big deal, it comes with being a pet owner, yes i was mad a little at the breeder but whatever. 

Then comes the kicker... the vet says my dog is not a full bloodied GSD. That his snout isn't right and his feet are too small. My puppy is 6 weeks old. His feet look large to me. Needless to say I am very upset. The breeder insists its purebred, the vet insists its not. 

Now i want to ask your opinions of what you think. I am not a purebred snob, but I wanted what I wanted. I spent good money. I love the little pup he is cute and frisky. I'll keep him no matter what because I commited myself, but I am disheartened at this whole fiasco. Here is a photo of him.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

First of all... 6 weeks is WAY to young to be in your home... especially if the pup has been with you for awhile.

Secondly, I agree... doesn't look like a purebred German Shepherds. Doesn't mean that the dog won't be a great dog though.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

A reputable breeder would not home a six week old puppy. Did your pup come with AKC papers?


----------



## TheGreatGeekyMe (May 30, 2013)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> First of all... 6 weeks is WAY to young to be in your home... especially if the pup has been with you for awhile.
> 
> Secondly, I agree... doesn't look like a purebred German Shepherds. Doesn't mean that the dog won't be a great dog though.


The day I got the dog she told me he had just turned 6 weeks old. That was 2 days ago.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm sorry to say that is not a purebred GSD pup (I see boxer in there?) . And six weeks is too early to bring a pup home. 

If you wanted to return the pup and get your money back, I don't think anyone would blame you, as you have been deceived by this breeder. I also completely understand how regardless you are bonded and committed now to this little boy and only wish to make him well. 

In a way, this can be a great opportunity for you. You have found this forum, and can educate yourself on finding a reputable breeder, so that when you are ready for another dog, you will be sure to get pure-bred GSD from the best breeder you can find and not repeat this experience.


----------



## TheGreatGeekyMe (May 30, 2013)

Lilie said:


> A reputable breeder would not home a six week old puppy. Did your pup come with AKC papers?


No, she said she would be mailing me papers from CKC i think is what she said. Sorry I am new to all this and my information may be incorrect.


----------



## aqueous18 (May 13, 2013)

TheGreatGeekyMe said:


> No, she said she would be mailing me papers from CKC i think is what she said. Sorry I am new to all this and my information may be incorrect.


IMO the little pup looks like it has some type of mastiff or bully breed in it. It reminds me of my cousins English mastiff when she was a puppy. Also as for the CKC I've heard from this forum that its kind of a scam for bad breeders to advertise their dogs as registered. They don't have the type of regulations like the AKC or UKC.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

It is an adorable pup! I agree that it does look like a boxer mix.


----------



## TheGreatGeekyMe (May 30, 2013)

When I contacted her today about this, she sent me 3 photos to show the vet I am guessing as "proof" 

This first one she says is from the litter before with the same parents. 










This is the mother and father she says



















Seeing as i am not experienced I cant tell if they are or not.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I can almost say for certain that's not a purebred...the eye set is way too wide and the snout is wide and stubby rather than skinny and pointy.

If you can...get a picture of him standing...GSD is pretty easy to tell depending on what the back looks like. Very few dogs have a back end like a GSD.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Welcome to the forums!

I have to agree with everyone else and the vet and say it doesn't look like a PB GSD. You said you saw Mum and Dad, but it's possible the neighbors' dog got ahold of Mum. I'm sorry you got deceived like this.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

CKC? Canadian Kennel Club?

Are you in Canada?


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Ok...pictures don't prove anything. I can send in a picture of any random dog and tell you that its the father/mother. CKC is usually the first sign that its not a purebred. (Continental Kennel Club not Canadian Kennel Club).

The mom and dad in the pictures are definitely GSD, so is the other picture of the sibling. Depending on the conditions the dogs are kept in...another dog might've gotten in when the female was pregnant and also locked. Dual sires are possible when it comes to dogs and so you could have a litter that is half pure bred and half mixed.

I picked up my boy at 6 weeks and he looked WAY more like a puppy. The proportions on his head/face were so tiny and he just looked like a miniature GSD.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

If the dog was not whelped in Canada it can't have CKC (Canadian Kennel Club) registration prior to having been registered in its country of origin (whelp). She may have meant the *other* CKC (Continental Kennel Club) which will register anything, no matter how little paperwork to back it up as a purebred dog.

I agree, I do not see a purebred dog, not even in the puppy from the previous litter. Do they have any other dogs on-site, maybe an akita or bully breed?

GSD's do have quite short fat faces as very young puppies, but not like this pup. Also, I agree that no reputable breeder would ever place a dog that young.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

From that picture, no he doesn't look purebred, but that doesn't mean anything. Now the vets opinion? Maybe...

But when I first posted a picture of my puppy here I was told he wasn't purebred, too. Your puppy sorta reminds me of mine...


----------



## TheGreatGeekyMe (May 30, 2013)

Here is a better shot of the full him. A small video i made today


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Are you located in Canada?

I still do not see purebred German Shepherd.


----------



## Sibze (Jan 30, 2013)

Tail is totally wrong too. 

Sorry... 

He's till cute cute cute though


----------



## TheGreatGeekyMe (May 30, 2013)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Are you located in Canada?
> 
> I still do not see purebred German Shepherd.


No i am located in NC. It was continental or something like that. Not Canadian.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Hmmm, I've never seen a pure GSD looking like that. In the video the tail curls over the back. The ears, muzzle, and coat don't look right either. Could be a light sable GSD mix? The breeder needs to provide a pedigree.

The "c" thing could be coccidia, pretty common and not unheard of in dogs from ethical/clean breeders.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Yeah that tail...I mean it could be a gay tail but I don't believe those are usually curled that high up. Since the dog comes from questionable genetics its possible, but unlikely. The fact that the tip of his tail looks like its about ready to touch his back is nuts...I've never seen a GSD with a tail like that.

His coat is way off as well...6 week old GSD puppy would still have his puppy coat which is much softer and fluffier than a regular coat. Yours looks to have a very short, dense coat. My boy has a very short coat for a GSD and even he was fluffy at 6 weeks.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

After the video I gotta jump on the "not" bandwagon, sorry. But you know what? That doesn't matter... there IS GSD in there, so please stick around so we can watch him grow!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

It could be because the pup is so young and of poor health (according to the OP) that it's hard to tell one way or the other.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Kittilicious said:


> After the video I gotta jump on the "not" bandwagon, sorry. But you know what? That doesn't matter... there IS GSD in there, so please stick around so we can watch him grow!


It's possible there's not. I've seen some "puggles" and even Boxer mixes that look and awfully lot like the OPs puppy.

OP if you really want a GSD I would return this dog before you get attached and find a breeder that can show you pedigrees.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

That puppy is cute, but not a purebred German Shepherd. Your breeder is a liar. You should google "German Shepherd puppies" on google images and see how different those puppies look compared to yours. And 6 weeks is too early to take a puppy home.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I am going to buck the crowd here....that is a 6 week old pup with very poor pigment...looking at mom and dad - there is every possibility that he is from those parents.....I don't see Boxer - I don't see Mastiff...I see a GSD of pet quality breeding with light pigment....I don't know where you are or what you paid for hte pup...but a good working line pup from European lines runs around $1500-2000 - if you paid $250-700 you got what you paid for....a pet bred puppy. One parent has virtually no body pigment, and they do not appear to be of any of the major "type", ie pet breeding.

Continental Kennel Club is a 2nd tier - non recognized registry. Breeders who did not want to comply with the AKC rules turned to this registry rather than spend the money to DNA test their dogs, or when a dog was bred too young to be allowed to register through AKC - and thus started a line of dogs ineligible for AKC registry.

Coccidia and giardia are common anywhere that dogs drink standing water or pond/lake water - it not not necessarily from dirty kennels....many good breeders have sold pups with coccidia or giardia...

If you want to be sure that the pup is purebred, do a DNA test for it.

Lee


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah... I agree with everyone else. That puppy doesn't resemble a GSD puppy at all. I'm seeing more boxer or mastiff.

Try to get your money back if you'd like, but I'm going to go out on the limb here and guess your breeder isn't going to go along with that. CKC (continental) is a bogus registry commonly used by puppy mills and backyard breeders. It's basically worthless as far as paperwork goes.


----------



## TheGreatGeekyMe (May 30, 2013)

Well at least i have learned a lot today. Im going to keep the fella because I feel it's a better place with me than with them at this point.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Don't worry, even if he ends up not being a gsd you can get him a friend in a few years ;]


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Agree with others, but you won't know for sure until he grows up. I'm MOSTLY posting here because I'm quite certain that I've seen the photo of the "father" on the internet before. Pretty sure that's a cute and paste job...


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Very cute pup. Litters can have more than one father so if someone jumped the fence that might explain why your pup looks different. 

I'm glad you're keeping him!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Just a thought. There's a chance that the person you bought the dog from does believe that the sire and dam are purebred GSD's, but there could be another breed somewhere in their bloodlines that's showing up. (that's the problem with registries like the Continental KC)

His muzzle looks short to me too but a lot of puppies look strange at that age. He sure is cute!!


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

GSDElsa said:


> Agree with others, but you won't know for sure until he grows up. I'm MOSTLY posting here because I'm quite certain that I've seen the photo of the "father" on the internet before. Pretty sure that's a cute and paste job...


a little reverse search action.....
the top pic is a female gsd named Sheba living in Wisconsin --> Sheba the German Shepherd | Dogs | Daily Puppy

The second pic is a common one found on stock image websites (here are my search results)
https://www.google.com/search?tbs=sbi:AMhZZiseBdWNN6nT6_1yiY4mve46Pb9HZXr_1s-NcCEcW2kZSO_1bkkK0xKy-GWMeOU_1uog8mIfHZW21CVXKTgi76ogyTMVfku1g9DA1A7zILGaO8wVPtaaqlWc4OguTaumBmV13XKbUkm3fPhgTSi8_1zJeDJzkiY7AqiHCFU1nx2Ch4U_1jKYmt5jHsnt1mZgD13xsJo_1ucxYEBl6hLAuI40HcQ9eq3oHTKhAEFVxBtF82he1squqrUJVUYMcqCUCxydCiQD-CFotlP1VLCtKhUBY_1yOscv0SFj43fgwaPIKQmk6N9upV9peokY3CAbpPG5ERqKrhf_1ugt-uoBxB3WwQZ5rEeQ9SxvIeBe1BrO9ufeY6QtbXFlgyFxhxevXakc360sOVQ7T0PAfj1H_1WR7akZj9kVjXOXHgL2yyd68ikfIhUMX3aIn6CDqyWMyLddWQQlio_1Juq6Lf-NS5XTmMf0kcNAsI1G0MQlPPscI_1dBkYLTSwN_1Fgv7SZgoL3HpiLfLrgaXihoxhfKA_1BxuoiiRW-pUrBtQ6LOQIsDjgaxTEb7mFdmM1A7P8eO9CJBYyGt9QXuh59HtBn-kScg0cabzXkFeu-F30KIOhtTnAe9TmWdZBkxsVuujmJs7s4f0RcP69ejoKcR0vyoObJ3UXaJkNVAx-4KoeEqcnYl3hALtPpMGN1bJFzsNbpMfWIGhOpEv6BMn-iBuLk4ODaqXdfu4arL1zdu6Ssvy2YR_1dOvTMIh51P1sLq3LY7dxyTZ8jmDn2ot4B4JxKIEj58n-sZXGcf-IBtRyGpvWwDETJFLCIR0ui3Wa8FDIUz406a0-yi2zsybH-m8m7Szo4cD9U9azsoECN4rBaQ7DcfOeFOQiCfwibV47R4i0LqHc1l_1ICwZZSMcSIUZH6AFpVb-1BqgT2UFPHdRD82nwoOJXzmTEUtKltM0X3cVyJc_16YBfh8xGIzE-NZHuDaWG8TnfRkvU_1RXhaDkLeU0Ay-7lCgwjylb8htE68_1WW9aFbeH4IFlzAOvzQmYUlS1PtRtpHB6h5jDlKr7kWJReAfVPcU8FNel2PgCl-ejVE3fZ59VdeKCBWgcI60NyK9p8EyGdCnWqeI6zhzDiUn9FTBghrIQcV7_11uFlynOSEIPF54YF4fln71kUznkOcjQ2kU7n_1gtzSBpPdVDwaG_1Z_1laBTmqrAnaEB6id1bgRETVgg4--F4e0KLHyq9qPMNWnsvrchLZ8IYTP9qoBVIA2rAtIEAcAb1Zidm55eJReMmvd18v9HpTIqII7rrS7NNq2LN8iU_1owPuNOPCHz75zOT_10Q&ei=-tynUar6M4KK9QSq84C4AQ&start=0&sa=N&biw=1600&bih=799
The second one was also featured on a classified ad website for a guy in india looking to breed his gsd, so no idea who these dogs actually are Need a german shepherd (bitch) for mating - Ranchi - Pets - Pet Accessories


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Oh and for shiggles, here's the 'brother' Hank the German Shepherd Mix | Puppies | Daily Puppy who is listed as a mix on daily puppy by his owner (last pic is the same pic you put in thread)

I feel like you got scammed.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

^wow!!! I'm a bit confused as to how you ended up with a byb or even a puppy mill dog after doing so much research on breeders. 10 minutes of searching how to find a good breeder on google would make me run FAST from these people. Was this puppy found online and shipped to you? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Holy cow, Mego! 

At any rate, it is a cute puppy.


----------



## TheGreatGeekyMe (May 30, 2013)

Thanks Mego. Finally with these photos the lady is now responding to my emails. Now shes saying shes not a breeder that her friend is and thats who the puppy belonged too. So now i guess the dance begins. I hate drama.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

GSDElsa said:


> Agree with others, but you won't know for sure until he grows up. I'm MOSTLY posting here because I'm quite certain that I've seen the photo of the "father" on the internet before. Pretty sure that's a cute and paste job...


You are correct. I ran a Tineye reverse image search and got 22 results for the father's picture, most of them on blogs but one on a Craigslist post in Denver. I hate to say it but in all likelihood that is a stock photo of a GSD that people use online because no one is checking the copyright. Or it might just be a picture of someone's pet that was used without permission. 

Here is an example: Dog Breed Guide

OP, at the very least you should write some kind of complaint report about the breeder. They clearly lied through their teeth about this.


----------



## TheGreatGeekyMe (May 30, 2013)

Kaimeju said:


> You are correct. I ran a Tineye reverse image search and got 22 results for the father's picture, most of them on blogs but one on a Craigslist post in Denver. I hate to say it but in all likelihood that is a stock photo of a GSD that people use online because no one is checking the copyright. Or it might just be a picture of someone's pet that was used without permission.
> 
> Here is an example: Dog Breed Guide
> 
> OP, at the very least you should write some kind of complaint report about the breeder. They clearly lied through their teeth about this.



Where do i make this complaint?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would tell this "person" either you get your money back or your going to file charges for scamming you big time.

I take it you did not see "mom and dad" in person, just those pictures.

Sorry but yes , I think this is a money scam


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Yep save those emails and demand that money back, that is ridiculous and dishonest


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh wow, you guys are much more computer saavy than me! I had no idea you could do such things lol. I have no idea why that middle picture stuck out in my head as something I've seen before!! Glad I said something to have it confirmed for this individual though.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

TheGreatGeekyMe said:


> Thanks Mego. Finally with these photos the lady is now responding to my emails. Now shes saying shes not a breeder that her friend is and thats who the puppy belonged too. So now i guess the dance begins. I hate drama.


Unless you paid a crazy high amount, walk away. What you spend in lawyer and court costs AND what it takes from you emotionally won't be worth it. You've decided to keep the puppy, contact the proper organizations for fraud, post all over the internet to warn people once you know for sure the puppy is not a purebred (see Lee's post above) and move on. Enjoy your puppy. Now you know better and next time you can find a good breeder to ensure you get a healthy, well bred puppy.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow! This thread is a great example of how great this forum can be! Mego, that is so amazing that you were able to find that info!!! 

OP, at the very least, you should get your money back. But, if it were me, I would be more interested in using this experience to put this "breeder" out of business for good by sharing your experience on dog forums and by notifying the proper authorities. 

Actually, this is an interesting case. I wonder if you were to post the breeder's name here if that would be allowed given the rules against so-called breeder bashing. Is there an exception to this rule in cases of clear fraud?

All of that aside, I'm glad you are committed to doing the right thing by the pup. The poor thing is, of course, not to blame for any of this... and he is really cute!!!!


----------



## OrangeJillius (May 29, 2013)

With the person who sold the puppy now saying she is not the breeder but a friend is...makes me wonder if it could be a case of dog flipping. It is unfortunately very popular here in Indianapolis right now. People get free pups or even pay a small fee for puppies and then turn around and sell them for a huge profit. People here have had their puppies and dogs stolen right out of their yards and then found their own dog for sale on craigslist. I wonder if these people did not take a few pups off of craigslist that they knew were mixed but sold them off like they were pure and stole pics off of the internet as the "parents". Shameful.


----------



## TheGreatGeekyMe (May 30, 2013)

She basically is saying now, that SHE was the one who got scammed by someone and that shes the victim blah blah and basically told me to F OFF.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Got a lawyer in the family? 

Sending a certified letter on letter-head signed Dewy, Chetum and Howe, might get you somewhere. 

Else, small claims court cost about $25 to file. the dog you got is worth approximately $25. You can get one from a local shelter for that generally. If they charged you 300 or more, they are making out like bandits. 

And they lied, and deliberately used fraud to sell this baby. 

It is possible that the judge that hears you case will require that the puppy be returned, but not necessarily. You can tell them that you want to pay what is the fair market value for the puppy, $25. You are willing to pay for the veterinary bills, as any puppy will cost that. And you are willing to give this dog a home. But the fact that they lied to you and sent you pictures from off the internet of dogs they did not own or use for breeding, you want for them to refund the money that you paid for a dog that was a purebred GSD. 

Save everything, the vet correspondance, the e-mails, the pictures she sent. I think this is fraud. That is criminal. I think you should try to involve your police. They may not touch it. But who knows?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

You said in the first post of the thread that you saw the mom and dad. Did you go over to her house to see the dogs? Do you know where she lives? Were the supposed mom and dad you saw German Shepherds?


----------



## justde (Oct 4, 2000)

I would suggest police involvement as well....how many more people AND puppies will be victimized?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

And passing on a scam to another person is no excuse. She is the one doing the scamming. She is the one that scammed you. Call the police. You can send a letter on letter head from a lawyer that you intend to sue. But if you intend to get the police involved, I would not threaten her. I would flat out do it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Scumbags are out there. This woman wants the court to lift the ban on her selling dogs because it is her livlihood -- she answered an ad for a pet sitter and stole the dogs and sold them. 

Gail Benoit asks court to lift ban on selling dogs - News - MSN CA

The point is, we do not know what your _breeder_ is doing, but she seemed well versed in scams. It is possible that the police are already aware of her activities, and need more of a case. The chances are slim that this is her only infraction. 

Don't let her get away with this.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

wolfstraum said:


> I am going to buck the crowd here....*that is a 6 week old pup with very poor pigment...looking at mom and dad - there is every possibility that he is from those parent*s.....I don't see Boxer - I don't see Mastiff...*I see a GSD of pet quality breeding with light pigment*....I don't know where you are or what you paid for hte pup...but a good working line pup from European lines runs around $1500-2000 - if you paid $250-700 you got what you paid for....a pet bred puppy. One parent has virtually no body pigment, and they do not appear to be of any of the major "type", ie pet breeding.
> 
> Continental Kennel Club is a 2nd tier - non recognized registry. * Breeders who did not want to comply with the AKC rules turned to this registry *rather than spend the money to DNA test their dogs, or when a dog was bred too young to be allowed to register through AKC - and thus started a line of dogs ineligible for AKC registry.
> *
> ...


Agree with Lee. I hope you didn't pay too much, and I'd cut my losses, keep the pup and make sure others are aware of this scammer. Any breeder that advertises CKC or other oddball registry's are a huge red flag


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

I would be SO flippin' mad. Not only did you want a certain breed of dog, but you finally got a puppy which is supposed to be a joyful moment only to find out you have been scammed- big time. That puppy does not even look part gsd to me. Looks like a little pug mix.

A dog is a huge commitment- you have absolutely no idea where the puppy came from. If you want to keep him, then fine- people rescue puppies of unknown origin all the time. But I would not let someone take advantage of me like that- no way. What a sicko, I really hope you get the police involved. Someone basically stole your money and USED the dog (who is not even old enough to be away from his mother) to get it!

I'm sorry if I sound rude- I really am not trying to. I just get VERY upset when people are manipulated. On top of that, using a dogs life to manipulate, taking their gain, and passing the blame once they are caught. Don' let it happen to someone else!!!!! Please contact some figure of authority- whoever that may be.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Very very sad that you got scammed like that. I'd be going to the police.

I agree with the masses, definitely not purebred. VERY cute, way too young to be away from mother.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Did your vet think the pup was 6 weeks old? In the video the pup is very unstable. I adopted Chama at 5 weeks old and she was much more stable than your pup. I wonder how old this pup really is? How much did the pup weigh at the vet?

I am guessing you bought the pup off of Craigslist. Live and learn.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Contact local authorities, for sure! As well small claims court is fairly inexpensive, and court fees could be awarded back to you if you win.

Do NOT Let her get away with this just because it could be an inconvenience and waste of money. Maybe if the person before you would of done something you wouldnt be in the spot you're in now. People should pay for their wrong doings.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Researching the breeder and breed is important. I don't think these breeders are going to 'dry up' when people easily purchase thru cliks on a classified.
There are so many breeders the same as the one with this pup....if *buyers* would at least take some time and do research and not choose those breeders that are selling at a bargain price with those false registrations, it may make a small bit of difference in how many are adding to the demise of the breeds. Onyx's sister is being bred by someone doint the same thing, and she vaccinates at 6 weeks, no pedigree, health testing or titles on the parents. Boasts about the size of the pups. But they are CKC, UKC limited blah blah blah. Kiji, ebay, puppyfind, sells these pups easily.


----------



## GSD FOREVER (Apr 8, 2013)

Handsome, but doesnt look like a full breed gsd. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Anubis_Star said:


> Contact local authorities, for sure! *As well small claims court is fairly inexpensive, and court fees could be awarded back to you if you win.*
> 
> http://www.petguide.com/mobile


Be aware if you sue her for your money back, the ruling could also include giving the puppy back to her.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Where did you find this "breeder"? I'm curious what the legalities are of going through a third party site (like craigslist) that may have buyer-beware clauses? I know that those protect the website, but can the seller hide behind those as well? 

I'm baffled that, after doing so much research, you ended up buying from a lunatic. I'm sorry you're going through this


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

This sort of thing makes me so angry. I mean, people go to all the effort of trying to do the right thing, trying to do some research on their puppy, and you know what? That's 200x more effort than most people go to before getting a dog.

And what happens? Con artists are ready for them, telling them everything they want to hear, reassuring them just until the check clears.

If you aren't turned off of all breeders because of this scammer, next time, you might check around this site. People can recommend responsible breeders that will treat you and your new addition right. That's how I found my breeder. I had done a bunch of research but still hadn't managed to turn up a great breeder 20 miles from my house (mostly because she has a fairly small program that was growing), but a little looking around on this site spared me making a deposit that I would have regretted for the rest of my life at a large-scale breeding operation. And you know, I had to pay more than I would buying a pup from the litter advertised on the post-office bulletin board, but my boy, and the fact that the breeder still cares about him once he's "not her problem" anymore was worth it. She's still a good resource for me, and she genuinely cares about all of her dogs and the puppies they produce. Not to mention having a little certainty about his background and upbringing (prior to 8 weeks)... It's worth the extra cost, I swear.

I'm very sorry that you were deceived, but it isn't the puppy's fault. He looks like a sweetheart. Try not to blame the little guy. He's as much a victim as you are, and he needs some love.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Definitely not pure GSD. I'm sorry.

Hope you can get the health issues sorted out, and no a good breeder will never send a pup home before 8 weeks, maybe if it was a single pup litter.

HOWEVER - that puppy is absolutely adorable!!! I hope you can learn to love him for who he is, even if he wasn't what you were hoping for. Maybe he's not what you want, but instead, what you need. 

It's a tough call to send him back. I would not want him to go back to person like that.  Man, people who do stuff like that make me so angry!


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

TheGreatGeekyMe said:


> When I contacted her today about this, she sent me 3 photos to show the vet I am guessing as "proof"
> 
> This first one she says is from the litter before with the same parents.
> 
> ...


The mom looks like a pic I have seen off of google Hun.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't see a purebred GSD. The muzzle is wide, the forehead is big, the ears are thin, and the tail and the coat are both wrong. For a purebred GSD, anyway. 
Still a cutie, though. 

Like others have said - it's very possible that a wandering male caught the female and she had two different sires' pups. 

Here's a random video of some 6 week old GSD pups I found on YouTube. They look nothing like your pup. 





ETA: Both 'parents' look like they're black and tan? Yet that puppy photo that was posted was sable? 
I thought you could only have a sable pup if one of the parents was sable, since sable is dominant over black/tan?


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Cute pup!!!

If you love/like your puppy, are happy with him despite the issues with his probable heritage, I'd chalk it up to a life lesson that you have to be careful when purchasing a puppy from questionable "breeders", and simply enjoy him! Take lots of pictures and share them, brag about him, train him, share life with him, and most of all enjoy him for what he is.


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

Konotashi said:


> I don't see a purebred GSD. The muzzle is wide, the forehead is big, the ears are thin, and the tail and the coat are both wrong. For a purebred GSD, anyway.
> Still a cutie, though.
> 
> Like others have said - it's very possible that a wandering male caught the female and she had two different sires' pups.
> ...


this "breeder" claims that the top is the mother. But that is just a random picture from google. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

If you go here - in your User CP which is in the toolbar at the top of the forum: Edit Options

Then here: Thread Display Options

Then here: Number of Posts to Show Per Page Use this option to set the number of posts to show in a thread before splitting the display into multiple pages. Number of Posts to Show Per Page: 50 (is what I picked, you can do more than that)

This thread is only 2 pages long to me - so I can easily read what other people found on page 1 and see that the information that this is not a GSD from those parents has already been confirmed. Makes it easier, faster to read long threads. 

I would like to see the OP report this woman to someone - even if only to make her think twice before she flips a pup again. I hope the puppy is okay.


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

Right now the only thing you can do is give the little guy the best home you possibly can. Give him all the attention & love he needs......

But I don't blame you for being angry at that "person" who sold you the pup. I would do everything possible to stop her/them from doing it again........

(edit) Vet is right....


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

onyx'girl said:


> Researching the breeder and breed is important. I don't think these breeders are going to 'dry up' when people easily purchase thru cliks on a classified.
> There are so many breeders the same as the one with this pup....if *buyers* would at least take some time and do research and not choose those breeders that are selling at a bargain price with those false registrations, it may make a small bit of difference in how many are adding to the demise of the breeds. Onyx's sister is being bred by someone doint the same thing, and she vaccinates at 6 weeks, no pedigree, health testing or titles on the parents. Boasts about the size of the pups. But they are CKC, UKC limited blah blah blah. Kiji, ebay, puppyfind, sells these pups easily.


Couldn't agree more!

to the OP - I am very sorry you were scammed like this.. 

I am genuinely curious though, as you mentioned it took 3 years of convincing your wife to get a GSD, what means of research into the breed and breeders did you use to come across this puppy and decide it was the dog for you?

I am in NC also and would be happy to steer you in the right direction in terms of appropriate outlets for looking for a well-bred puppy in the future. It would not however, be from the newspaper, Craigslist, etc.. as Jane mentioned.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Where do you live? In many places it is illegal to sell puppies under 8 weeks old. 

Some places also have a "puppy lemon law", examples(note this link may not be up to date):
Puppy Lemon Law States


----------



## FirstTimeGSD (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm bumping this...hoping for an update


----------

